# Captian Charles Noble Ex U.T.C. Ltd



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi lads i am looking for the above captian this is on behalf of Captian William Hopper ex marine super of u.t.c. who is a big frind of Charles. Captian Hopper IS now 94 years old and still all there he has lost Charles new address and wants to get in contact with him again can anyone help him. sam2182sw


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sam
See private message
Ray Jordan


----------

